# March 2008 Pool #1 Winner



## pnoon

*Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443

7 . . . . . . yourchoice

mastershogun....
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............
AuburnFan1980....
Troop_lee...........
rack04..........
ca21455..........
RUDY351....... 
JaKaAch............ 
dantzig.............
doctorcue...........
Heliofire..............
yourchoice...........
jjirons69........


----------



## smokeyscotch

Congrats yourchoice! :bl


----------



## yourchoice

7 . . . . . . yourchoice

mastershogun....
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............
AuburnFan1980....
Troop_lee...........
rack04..........
ca21455..........
RUDY351....... 
JaKaAch............ 
dantzig.............
doctorcue...........
Heliofire..............
yourchoice...........*WT*
jjirons69........


----------



## Heliofire

yourchoice said:


> 7 . . . . . . yourchoice
> 
> mastershogun....
> tech-ninja.......
> Triolent............
> AuburnFan1980....
> Troop_lee...........
> rack04..........
> ca21455..........
> RUDY351.......
> JaKaAch............
> dantzig.............
> doctorcue...........
> Heliofire..............
> yourchoice...........*WT*
> jjirons69........


:blCongrats yourchoice.


----------



## dantzig

Congratulations!
:bl


----------



## ca21455

WTG! Will have something out shortly. :ss


----------



## yourchoice

7 . . . . . . yourchoice

mastershogun....
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............
AuburnFan1980....
Troop_lee...........
rack04..........
ca21455..........replied
RUDY351....... 
JaKaAch............ 
dantzig.............replied
doctorcue...........
Heliofire..............replied
yourchoice...........*WT*
jjirons69........


----------



## rack04

Congrats Joel. I'll get your smokes out ASAP.


----------



## RUDY351

_Congrats Joel I will get something out this week.... :bl_


----------



## Triolent

Nice job. Here's the DC# when it gets shipped out (ASAP). :bl



yourchoice said:


> mastershogun....
> tech-ninja.......
> Triolent............0103 8555 7493 9029 0309
> AuburnFan1980....
> Troop_lee...........
> rack04..........
> ca21455..........replied
> RUDY351.......
> JaKaAch............
> dantzig.............replied
> doctorcue...........
> Heliofire..............replied
> yourchoice...........*WT*
> jjirons69........


----------



## jjirons69

Joel, congrats!!! Hard work always pays off big!

DC# 0103 8555 7494 6385 4407


----------



## JaKaAch

:chk *Congrats Joel* :chk​
Smokes going out soon..:tu


----------



## yourchoice

7 . . . . . . yourchoice

mastershogun....
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............0103 8555 7493 9029 0309
AuburnFan1980....
Troop_lee...........
rack04..........replied
ca21455..........replied
RUDY351.......replied
JaKaAch............replied
dantzig.............replied
doctorcue...........
Heliofire..............replied
yourchoice...........*WT*
jjirons69........0103 8555 7494 6385 4407


----------



## Troop_lee

Congrats!!


----------



## doctorcue

Congrats! I'll get the smokes out this week!


----------



## yourchoice

7 . . . . . . yourchoice

mastershogun....
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............0103 8555 7493 9029 0309
AuburnFan1980....
Troop_lee...........replied
rack04..........replied
ca21455..........replied
RUDY351.......replied
JaKaAch............replied
dantzig.............replied
doctorcue...........replied
Heliofire..............replied
yourchoice...........*WT*
jjirons69........0103 8555 7494 6385 4407


----------



## ca21455

7 . . . . . . yourchoice

mastershogun....
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............0103 8555 7493 9029 0309
AuburnFan1980....
Troop_lee...........replied
rack04..........replied
ca21455..........0408 5010 4110 0404 7168
RUDY351.......replied
JaKaAch............replied
dantzig.............replied
doctorcue...........replied
Heliofire..............replied
yourchoice...........*WT*
jjirons69........0103 8555 7494 6385 4407


----------



## Heliofire

On the way 0103 8555 7493 7242 6566 :tu


----------



## yourchoice

7 . . . . . . yourchoice

mastershogun....
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............0103 8555 7493 9029 0309
AuburnFan1980....
Troop_lee...........replied
rack04..........replied
ca21455..........0408 5010 4110 0404 7168
RUDY351.......replied
JaKaAch............replied
dantzig.............replied
doctorcue...........replied
Heliofire..............0103 8555 7493 7242 6566 
yourchoice...........*WT*
jjirons69........*received Very nice!*


----------



## RUDY351

_Comming your way Joel DC# 03071790000277749407_


----------



## tech-ninja

Congrats. Sorry for the late reply. I'll get them out shortly.


----------



## AuburnFan1980

whoops....sorry for being late. I shall try to get your sticks in the mail before the weekend. Congrats for winning! :tu

Jason


----------



## yourchoice

7 . . . . . . yourchoice

mastershogun....
tech-ninja.......replied
Triolent............0103 8555 7493 9029 0309
AuburnFan1980....replied
Troop_lee...........replied
rack04..........replied
ca21455..........*received - Awesome selection!*
RUDY351.......0307 1790 0002 7774 9407 
JaKaAch............replied
dantzig.............replied
doctorcue...........replied
Heliofire..............0103 8555 7493 7242 6566 
yourchoice...........*WT*
jjirons69........*received *


----------



## mastershogun

I sent it out wednesday but I lost the DC number :hn
Congrats again:tu


----------



## rack04

Dc # 0103 8555 7494 0637 4863


----------



## yourchoice

7 . . . . . . yourchoice

mastershogun....*received - Awesome, thanks*
tech-ninja.......replied
Triolent............0103 8555 7493 9029 0309
AuburnFan1980....replied
Troop_lee...........replied
rack04..........0103 8555 7494 0637 4863 
ca21455..........*received *
RUDY351.......*received - Sweet selection*
JaKaAch............replied
dantzig.............replied
doctorcue...........replied
Heliofire..............*received - Nice, thanks*
yourchoice...........*WT*
jjirons69........*received *


----------



## JaKaAch

Going out tomorrow Joel.
DC# 0306 2400 0000 3230 8199


----------



## yourchoice

7 . . . . . . yourchoice

mastershogun....*received*
tech-ninja.......replied
Triolent............0103 8555 7493 9029 0309
AuburnFan1980....replied
Troop_lee...........replied
rack04..........0103 8555 7494 0637 4863 
ca21455..........*received *
RUDY351.......*received*
JaKaAch............0306 2400 0000 3230 8199
dantzig.............replied
doctorcue...........replied
Heliofire..............*received*
yourchoice...........*WT*
jjirons69........*received *


----------



## yourchoice

7 . . . . . . yourchoice

mastershogun....*received*
tech-ninja.......replied
Triolent............0103 8555 7493 9029 0309
AuburnFan1980....replied
Troop_lee...........replied
rack04..........*received - Awesome selection!*
ca21455..........*received *
RUDY351.......*received*
JaKaAch............*received - Great sticks and cool extras too!*
dantzig.............replied
doctorcue...........replied
Heliofire..............*received*
yourchoice...........*WT*
jjirons69........*received *


----------



## yourchoice

7 . . . . . . yourchoice

mastershogun....*received*
tech-ninja.......replied
Triolent............*received - Thanks brother!*
AuburnFan1980....replied
Troop_lee...........replied
rack04..........*received*
ca21455..........*received *
RUDY351.......*received*
JaKaAch............*received*
dantzig.............replied
doctorcue...........replied
Heliofire..............*received*
yourchoice...........*WT*
jjirons69........*received *


----------



## yourchoice

7 . . . . . . yourchoice

mastershogun....*received*
tech-ninja.......replied
Triolent............*received*
AuburnFan1980....replied
Troop_lee...........replied
rack04..........*received*
ca21455..........*received *
RUDY351.......*received*
JaKaAch............*received*
dantzig.............*received - Great selection!*
doctorcue...........replied
Heliofire..............*received*
yourchoice...........*WT*
jjirons69........*received *


----------



## tech-ninja

On the way!
0103 8555 7494 3774 5120


----------



## yourchoice

7 . . . . . . yourchoice

mastershogun....*received*
tech-ninja.......*received - Thanks bro!*
Triolent............*received*
AuburnFan1980....replied
Troop_lee...........replied
rack04..........*received*
ca21455..........*received *
RUDY351.......*received*
JaKaAch............*received*
dantzig.............*received*
doctorcue...........replied
Heliofire..............*received*
yourchoice...........*WT*
jjirons69........*received *


----------



## Troop_lee

Mine will go out tomorrow, sorry Its been crazy for me lately


----------



## doctorcue

Sorry for the delay; here is the DC#: 0103 8555 7493 5810 3740

Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Troop_lee

OK,I too am sorry about the delay. I was waiting for my contest to end, then it took a week before I go to printing the lables. 

0103 8555 7494 6348 1047


----------



## yourchoice

7 . . . . . . yourchoice

mastershogun....*received*
tech-ninja.......*received*
Triolent............*received*
AuburnFan1980....replied
Troop_lee...........0103 8555 7494 6348 1047
rack04..........*received*
ca21455..........*received *
RUDY351.......*received*
JaKaAch............*received*
dantzig.............*received*
doctorcue...........*received - Awesome selection!*
Heliofire..............*received*
yourchoice...........*WT*
jjirons69........*received *


----------



## yourchoice

7 . . . . . . yourchoice

mastershogun....*received*
tech-ninja.......*received*
Triolent............*received*
AuburnFan1980....replied
Troop_lee...........*received - Thanks bro, and congrats on the newborn!* 
rack04..........*received*
ca21455..........*received *
RUDY351.......*received*
JaKaAch............*received*
dantzig.............*received*
doctorcue...........*received*
Heliofire..............*received*
yourchoice...........*WT*
jjirons69........*received*


----------

